# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Địa điểm hát Karaoke phong cách mới giá rẻ

## komart_kt

Địa điểm hát Karaoke phong cách mới giá rẻ 
Quý khách sẽ ngạc nhiên khi thấy sự kết hợp của các loại hình trang trí nghệ thuật phong cách mới lại ấn tượng và độc đáo tới mức tinh hoa. Kandy club  là một điểm nhấn hoàn hảo trong thế giới giải trí.
Quý khách sẽ khám phá hết từ sự nguy nga tráng lệ của sự mới lạ nồng nàn, ấm địa điểm hát karaoke hay áp nên thơ pha phong cách Valentine, đến không gian bao la xanh mát, ngọt ngào tươi trẻ, Quý khách sẽ cảm nhận được sự tinh tế trong từng nét thiết kế và hưởng thụ một âm thanh âm nhạc đỉnh cao mà không bất kỳ nơi nào đạt tới được. 
Tất cả hòa quyện vào một không gian sống động và thanh lịch, sang trọng cung cách phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo chắc chắn sẽ giúp quý khách hài lòng và mãn nhãn. Quý khách sẽ có những khoảnh khắc ấm áp, giây phút vui vẻ, không thể quên bên cạnh gia đình và bạn bè, chia sẻ với nhau những cảm xúc tuyệt vời. Kandy club thực sự là nơi là nơi lý tưởng để họp mặt sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng mệt mỏi. 
Không những thế, Kandy club luôn khẳng định mình với các trương trình khuyến mãi, thẻ Vip, tặng giờ hát... sẽ giúp quý khách hưởng thụ trọn vẹn một dịch vụ giải trí cao cấp và xứng tầm.

Liên hệ đặt phòng trước: 0918668468 Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện, cho thuê địa điểm offline, cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sinh nhật số 1 Hà Nội từ 30/4 dến 15/5 năm 2013
Từ 12-19h: Miễn phí giờ hát Cho hóa đơn trên 500k
Từ 19-24h: Giảm 50% giờ hát
Giờ hát chỉ còn giá từ 100k-180K
Đồ uống: Bia HN: 20K
Bia Ken: 25K,…
Không nơi nào có thể mang đến cho bạn buổi tiệc ấn tượng và chu đáo như Kandy Club
Hãy đến ngay và trải nghiệm điều đó!
Chúng tôi rất sẵn lòng được phục vụ quí khách.
Trân trọng cảm ơn sự quan tâm của qúi khách hàng!
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: Kandy CLUB Số 3 ngõ 120 Trường Chinh, Đống Đa, HN
ĐT: 04-39998966 -0912281260-0918868468                       Website: Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện, cho thuê địa điểm offline, cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sinh nhật số 1 Hà Nội
Kandy Club
Chỗ để xe cực kỳ thoải mái, đặc biệt là ôtô !!!
Karaoke Kandy Phòng 2: Giá 120.000/1h 
Phong cách Valentine. rất ấm cúng

karaoke giá rẻ

Karaoke Kandy Phòng 4: Giá 150.000/1h 

karaoke giá rẻ


Karaoke Kandy Phòng 5: Giá 150.000/1h
Địa chỉ hát karaoke hay

Karaoke Kandy Phòng 1: Giá 200.000/1h
địa chỉ hát karaoke âm thanh hay

----------

